# 7 free Tahki patterns



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Ideas for my leftover fun fur...
http://hillcountryweavers.mybigcommerce.com/tahki-knitflash/


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Yours takes us back to your email account
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?format=free


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

knitterlin said:


> Now I know what to do with leftover fun fur...
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/1494c21fda2ad53e


oops. I think you have to remove the s from the https for this to become a blue link -- I think. I'm not great at this stuff.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I corrected it....okay, I didn't correct it. Will work on it.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

knitterlin said:


> I corrected it.


thank you so much.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not keen on downloads. I just had my computer hacked and spent 2 weeks without my computer while a friend cleaned it up. He said most downloads have tracers or some such thing on them that allow tracing to your links.
I also spent the last 2 weeks fixing what the person did to my SOc Sec acct and bank!!!!!!!
IT WAS NOT FUN!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Please post links, not downloads.

Here are the links.
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2412
© 2014 Tahki Stacy Charles, Inc.
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2413
© 2014 Tahki Stacy Charles, Inc.
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2414
© 2014 Tahki Stacy Charles, Inc.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Please post links, not downloads.
> 
> Here are the links.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2412
> ...


Thank you GC!
#1 - http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2412
© 2014 Tahki Stacy Charles, Inc.

I also have 3 others similar to this to match funfur collars I have made for my 1st craft show in Nov.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

It should lead to the link now. Please let me know if this isn't the case. Thanks.


galaxycraft said:


> Please post links, not downloads.
> 
> Here are the links.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2412
> ...


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the links.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thankyou. Like them very much.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the links, only problem nothing will download. Has anyone else encountered this problem, or is it just me?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

They are all working fine for me.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I will try again , thank you.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I just bought this yarn. The second picture with the white yarn and flowers worked up in about 1 hour. It was fun. I am making the one with fur next. The LYS charged $10.00 per skein. 1 skein made a hat big enough for an adult. Of course, no I know wants it. Guess I will donate it.

Joyceann


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I did not know about the download problem. Thanks for the info


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

